# Samantha Who? - Season 2 Promos x31



## Tokko (19 Sep. 2008)

Christina Applegate: Samantha Newly
Barry Watson: Todd Deepler
Jean Smart: Regina Newly
Jennifer Esposito: Andrea Belladonna
Melissa McCarthy: Dena
Kevin Dunn: Howard Newly
Tim Russ: Frank​


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------

